# Unreal Tournament 2007 System Requirements



## akshayt (Oct 24, 2006)

minimum: 2.8GHz, 512mb Ram,Geforce6

or high details: 3-4GHz, 1Gb Ram, Nvidia 6800GT/ultra or 7800GT/GTX SLI

Dual-core Processor use: Multi-Threading is supported and should provide much better performance.

64 Bit version available with better textures

Renderers: Shader-3.0, Fallback-Mode for Shader 2.0 maybe a dx8 renderer.

HDR: yes

physics: Novodex-Physik-Engine.

Ageias PhysX Processor supported.



The minimum requirements have been stated by the developers. They aren't for the minimum to run the game but for good performance or for high in detail.

The recommended system requirements are speculated by game websites, and not by me.

According to the developers:
6800Ultra gives a minimum/average(not sure whether minimum or average) of 30FPS at 1024x768 with all options maxed out.

Dual cores won't double performance but increase the performance significantly.

By the time the game is released there will be cards to play the game at 1600x1200.



From what I infer the game won't be GPU hungry at all by 2007 standards. Also, what I have read them seem to have spent around a yr to opimize it for the PCs. So they feel it will be highly optimized for the PC.
64bit version may have better textures.

*3dgpu.com/archives/2005/11/03/possible-system-requirements-for-ut2007/


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## akshayt (Oct 24, 2006)

atleast rep me then!
need to recover from the dead, no more red!


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 24, 2006)

So! My Rig consisting of
*AMD64 3200+
*1GB DDR400
*Geforce 6800 AGP8x

Can ATLEAST Run that Game.. I'm SOO Happy


----------



## akshayt (Oct 25, 2006)

You will probably be running the game at 10x7 med to maximum, between the two, but I storngly recommend to oc that CPU and preferably GPU as well for doing that.

OC and unlcoking voids warranty, but if possible try to unlock and oc to get a 6800gt/ultra and a highly oced CPU, then you will enjoy the game much more.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 25, 2006)

looks like i am going to miss the 'holy sh*it' sound when all settings are tuned up to max like in previous ut.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 25, 2006)

why?


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 25, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> why?


If you Turn Up all the Graphics Settings to Max in UT2004, then there will be "Holy 5hit" announcement.. 

He Means he cant Hear the Same in UT2007


----------



## akshayt (Oct 25, 2006)

Thank God, UT07 is till date more advance graphically than any game and will still run like a charm on a 6800Ultra/7600GT class GPU. God bless the developers.

Offcouse, Crysis and others won't be too lenient, but UT07 and Carbon are my main worries anyway!


----------



## doom_marine (Oct 25, 2006)

Yup i should be able to manage the game, cool  Cant wait for it though


----------



## akshayt (Oct 25, 2006)

Manage?

I hope you enjoy it at 1600x1200 16x AF MAXed, maybe no/little AA, or maybe even 4x AA if you are lucky.

Anyway, oc the CPU and 12x10 is a garuntee, but probably you will be fine even at 16x12 maybe even with 4x AA.

I am hoping to play at 12x10 MAX 16x HQ AF no AA with a 1900XTX + 2GB + Single core Winchester @ 2.4(may do it to 2.54 for new games).


----------



## doom_marine (Oct 25, 2006)

Yup it should work as you said, lets just hope the game is good. I did'nt like the earlier one though


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 25, 2006)

doom_marine said:
			
		

> Yup it should work as you said, lets just hope the game is good. I did'nt like the earlier one though


Um.. Played only the Singleplayer with Bots in a Multiplayer Game?


----------



## akshayt (Oct 25, 2006)

I loved UT04.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 25, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> atleast rep me then!



You are not supposed to ask for reps. If someone wants to give your reputation points, then he will do so. Please refrain from asking others to add to your points. It will be considerd misuse of the reutation system and hence liable for action that could be a temp ban and more negetive reps.


----------

